# Retrofitting Seat Heating Golf 7 2017 MQB



## venigo (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi all,

I would like to ask you guys is someone knows when retrofitting the ergo active seats if there is a other harness is needed than the avaible ones?

What I am planning to do:

- I have a Golf 7 2017 with normal comfort seats.
- Ordered a full interior with seat heating, massage at driver side and electrical seats
- Ordered a new climate control panel with seat heating option (already fitted) Part no. 5G0907044CF
- Checked if BCM is capable to have seat heating function (I checked in VCDS, I can adapt the seat heating and see a error on pin 30). Part no. 5Q0937084CE - but still need to confirm is the pins are secured and in the bcm..
- Ordered at Kufatec the seat harness for electrical seats (Part no. 39952-1). But they don't know if it supports the ergo active massage function (is the massage function on the same pin als the electrical buttons for the back etc?)

The guide info:









What I found for just normal seat heating:









The fitted ac panel:










I am planning to start the seat replacement on monday evening. But what I would like to know. Do I need a extra cable for the massage function or?


Looking forward to any replies,

Thanks!


----------



## Vincent111 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi @venigo!
did you completed this retrofit then?


----------



## venigo (Sep 7, 2018)

Vincent111 said:


> Hi @venigo!
> did you completed this retrofit then?


Yes,it was easy.. I was confused with wiring. But the box under the driver seat was missing (doh). Just fit a high bcm, use the kufatec wiring,remove cp protection etc and adapt everything with vcds/vcp/obdeleven. It is very easy to do. Uninstalling en re installing the seat airbags are harder to do.


----------



## Markec (Dec 5, 2021)

Can You please post the coding if you did it in VCDS. I have installed the climatronic unit and retrofit cables. Also did the long coding (from not installed to installed seat heaters) but when I press the button for heating it goes on and immediately off.


----------



## Vincent111 (Feb 2, 2021)

venigo said:


> Yes,it was easy.. I was confused with wiring. But the box under the driver seat was missing (doh). Just fit a high bcm, use the kufatec wiring,remove cp protection etc and adapt everything with vcds/vcp/obdeleven. It is very easy to do. Uninstalling en re installing the seat airbags are harder to do.


Sorry to delay I’m answering..
Great! I’m still interested.. bit I’m still looking for seats in good condition… :.(
So Ergoactive seats has component protection too?.. I didn’t imagine that, so Odis is needed..
Did you find Kufateck wiring prepared for massage function? Thanks again


----------

